# Moxie doesn't seem to want to walk.



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

So, I am building muscles in my arms carrying him, but I would love to get some distance with Moxie on a leash. Most times he flops on the sidewalk or starts nipping at my skirt to get me to stop, I guess. Any suggestions for both of us to get exercise instead of just me? Couldn't find this in a thread.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

from what i have read and from experience, havanese will always take a free ride when ever it's offered! i know my hav tends to plop down when he's not in the mood to walk or it's too hot, i pick him up, walk a bit and then put him down but he loves walking so when he stops i know it's cuz he can't go any further. walk a few minutes and then put him down and see if he will start up agian, he will get the hang of things. when the weather was really hot a few weeks ago, i would wipe my dogs feet at the landing after a walk and carry him up stairs because i knew he was too drained from the heat, well not that the weather is cooler he won't run up the stairs after our walk,he waits for me to pick him up! creatures of habit.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Debra - perhaps you could use some treats to encourage Moxie to keep going. Also, I can't recall Moxie's age, but maybe he's kind of young to walk very far.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is he panting a lot when he stops walking. I know that Shelby will do this if she gets too warm on our walks. She will find a cool spot of grass and just plop on it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My two are doing the same - and I think it's because of the heat. Even on days when I don't think it's that bad, they aren't willing to go very far and plop down whenever they can find some shade. And let me tell you, Tess may be little, but when she doesn't want to go any further, she doesn't budge!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is Moxie a puppy? is he just learning to use a leash. Both my boys protested the leash at first by plopping down. If this is the case let him get used to the leash by dragging it around the house. you can also make a game of the leash at first but running gently and saying Moxie come!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

When Roxie was new (to me, 10 weeks old) she could really only "go for a walk" for a block or two before tiring. I just tried to build it up bit by bit each day. This morning we did about two miles (she's 6 months now).Now those two miles weren't all that fast but that's more my fault than hers... LOL!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, everyone for the generous help. Moxie is 7 months old, used to the leash, and unpredictable. Sometimes he is enthusiastic, other times I can't even get him walking out the door. Maybe he is a homebody???

Does anyone's baby go nuts crossing intersections? For some reason when we pause, then step off the sidewalk, he gets crazy with the herding type behavior...nipping me, jumping for my skirt, growling???


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*interesting...*

I've never experienced the herding behavior. Mine are curb trained. They have to sit when we get to the curb and not step off until I say okay. Then they are supposed to stay near me but they run to get to the other side. I need to work on that.

Riki loves to walk and is never tired. Daisy does get tired after a mile or so and I do carry her for a while and then let her rest. She is black and white and small...I think she gets hotter than he does with silver and white. However, Riki is the energizer bunny. He runs agility even when all his buddies are in the shade. One hot day he did run into a tunnel and stay there though.

Keep cool. Maybe an obedience trainer could help...he is now approaching puppy adolescence. If you go to www.havaneserescue.com there is a resource section and a really good article on puppy adolescence.

By the way is he fixed yet? This could be part of it if he isn't.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure, but Izzy used to grab the leash and growl, pull, etc. as if to signal play time! I had to really work on that behavior by telling her no or "tsk", giving a bit of a tug on her leash, and continue the walk. Dont' let him get into a habit with this....

As far as not wanting to walk....I'm not much help. I"ve never experienced this except when they were young and getting used to the leash. If it's hot, that might be the reason.....I don't know, maybe just keep walking and he'll have to keep up! If he tries to lie down, don't stop...say "heel" and keep going. Give him a treat if he complies. I wouldn't pick him up at all unless something is wrong with him.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Neither of my guys like to be carried whatsoever. It's extremely rare when they don't want to walk. Bogart will on occasion just plop down in some nice cool grass but I just push his butt a little and off he goes.


----------

